

Show HN: Web based interactive Malbolge interpreter, generator and a crackme - zb3
http://zb3.github.io/malbolge-tools/

======
Jach
Awesome. I ran the 99 bottles of beer program[0] and it worked, despite
locking up Firefox for a bit...

[0] [http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-
malbolge-995.html](http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-
malbolge-995.html)

